# HOME OF THE BRAVE (movie)



## Yrys (8 Dec 2006)

That could interest some of you..

Theatrical Release Date: Dec 15, 2006 (Limited)
Jan 5, 2007 (Wide)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/home_of_the_brave/

From Academy Award-winner Irwin Winkler comes "Home of the Brave," 
the story of four American soldiers nearing the end of their tours of duty 
in Iraq. Shortly after learning their unit will soon return home, they are 
sent on one final humanitarian mission to bring medical supplies to a
 remote Iraqi village.

The unit is ambushed and takes heavy losses. The surviving troops suffer
 both physical and psychological injuries. Now, as they return to the United
 States, four soldiers must face memories of the past as they look towards 
the future and return to civilian life.


----------

